# onlineboard mit frames und m2



## Guest (11. Jan 2007)

hallo

also wir sind an einem projekt dran, bei dem wir die seite so aufteilen, dass oben und am rechten rand jeweils menues sind welche nicht neu geladen werden. und in der mitte ist ein frame in welches die seiten geladen werden.

nur ist das alles noch teorie. wir wissen leider nicht mit welcher sprache wir das realisieren können und wo man das am besten nachlesen kann.

ist es möglich in dieses frame auch eine bestehende homepage zu laden?

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben nach Programmierung Allgemein - mit Java scheint das recht wenig zu tun zu haben]_


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Hi,

versuchs mal mit HTML und http://www.selfhtml.org.
Die wirken oft wunder.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2007)

naja leider ist es so dass das ganze noch objektorientiert sein muss. und wir müssen alles mit java programmieren um datenbankabfragen zu machen. also servlets.
jetzt müssten wir nur noch das wissen. welche technologie es schafft, dass eben nur das zeugs im frame aktualisiert wird. nicht das ganze menu.


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Ok, Servlets und die Datenbankschnittstelle ist in JAVA, aber dürft ihr nicht die Darstellung, also das Frontend in HTML machen? Da würdet ihr ne Menge Arbeit sparen und die Verbindung zu den Servlets/JSP's wäre dann viel einfacher und besser.

Servlets und Java Client passen nur bedingt zueinander.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2007)

also die vorgaben sind dass wir alles objektorientiert machen müssen und da wir bis jetzt noch nichts mit php5 also oop zu tun hatten müssen wir ja servlets nehmen. wir schreiben da einfach den html code in die servlets rein also so hatten wir es bis jetzt gemacht. was ist denn einfacher für eine solche anwendung? jsp oder so? und kann man die externe seite in ein frame oder ähnliches laden mit servlets? oder jsp und wenn ja....wie, gibts ein tut oder so

noch vielen dank für deine antworten


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

> also die vorgaben sind dass wir alles objektorientiert machen müssen


Ja, dass ist es ja auch. Die Servlets oder JSP sind OO. Sie generieren ja nur die HTML-Seiten.



> was ist denn einfacher für eine solche anwendung? jsp oder so?


Also, für feine Webanwendungen ist JSP besser geeignet. Wenn ihr aber so lange braucht um JSP zu verstehen (ist 
aber wirklich nicht schwer) und nicht allzuviel Content habt, könnt ihr auch Servlets nehmen. Der Code sieht aber 
dann nicht so schön wie bei JSP aus.



> und kann man die externe seite in ein frame oder ähnliches laden mit servlets?


Ja, das geht aber eher über HTML Funktionalität und ist auch kinderleicht. Das einfachst ist ein Link zu der Homepage 
der als Zielfenster (target) euer Hauptfenster enthält. Somit wird die neue Seite dort geladen und die Menüs oben und 
links sind weiter sichtbar.



> gibts ein tut oder so


Ja, massig. Schau mal bei google mit "tutorial servlet jsp" nach und du findest ne ganze Menge. 

Grüße,
MAtthias


----------

